# A Happy Birthday Imalko !!!



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2009)

A Happy BD Igor and many many more to come !!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday Igor!!!!!!!!!!! Hope your having a *GREAT* Day!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Igor!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2009)

Whey Hey! Happy Birthday Igor my friend! Hope you have a marvellous day old chap!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 4, 2009)

Yo dude...have a good one


----------



## jamierd (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy birthday Imalko have a good one


----------



## Heinz (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## seesul (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy B´day Igor!


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Srecan Rodjendan Igor!

Dude that took ages


----------



## v2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Igor!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

A very Happy Birthday Igor, my friend and many more to follow!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy B'day brother


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy B-Day Igor!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Igor


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Imalko!! ( a day late  )


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday!



TO


----------



## imalko (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you very much fellas, for kind words and congratulations. First time I receive so many congratulations from all over the world... 

It has been rather nice day really. I'm not very fond of big celebrations, so nice family lunch with people close and significant to me was enough. Some very dear family members couldn't be with me though, namely my sister and her husband and their little son (my dear nephew), but that's all right. They are living in Slovakia now, so they send me a greeting card and we will talk via Skype later tonight. I received congratulations from some of my friends too and off course from all of you online friends and fellow forum members.

Colin, that's great. You made effort to congratulate me in Serbian language. Thanks! If you ever come to visit my country, you won't have any communication problems.

Aaron, it's okay. It's still 4th October in my part of the world.

Thank you once more friends. I know this had been said on the forum before, but you are the best people I've never met. Here's to all of you chaps!


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2009)

best wishes on your birthday Igor


----------



## imalko (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Karl.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 4, 2009)

Have a very happy birthday mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 4, 2009)

imalko said:


> Colin, that's great. You made effort to congratulate me in Serbian language. Thanks! If you ever come to visit my country, you won't have any communication problems


lol you might be disappointed


----------



## Tzaw1 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!
I hope it was a good day for you.


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## Njaco (Oct 5, 2009)

Happie Burfdae Imalko even though this is a day late, I have to keep up appreances!


----------



## imalko (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks to everyone again. Cheers mates!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 6, 2009)

Bit late, but happy birthday mate! I hope you had a great day!


----------

